# Airplane and unpadded bag



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

9 snowboards, 2 pairs of bindings, 2 pairs of boots, outerwear, and numerous accessories survived flights to and from Reno, Seattle, and Steamboat on numerous occasions. The bag on the other hand didn't do so well. Just pack our stuff so the nose/tail has some kind of padding around it and you should be fine.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I usually travel with two boards, bindings, boots, helmet, outerwear and some layers all in my snowboard bag. I try to use the clothes as a cushion and that's it. Never had a problem.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I try to use the clothes as a cushion and that's it. Never had a problem.


This is what I do, you definately need a protective layer between the boards. I actually wrap the boards up with clothes, riding gear and then tape it all together so they dont move around inside the bag.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

So apparently southwest has a policy about putting clothes in the bag aswell
is there a way around it? should i just buy foam or something?
I also have double boas on the boots i'm more worried about the boas being smashed


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

jml22 said:


> So apparently southwest has a policy about putting clothes in the bag aswell
> is there a way around it? should i just buy foam or something?
> I also have double boas on the boots i'm more worried about the boas being smashed


 Foam will work perfectly. Just stop the boards from moving on each other as that is the biggest risk of scratching etc


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh it'll just be one board and my boots most likely


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just toss all your riding clothes in the bag around the board. No issues here.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Just toss all your riding clothes in the bag around the board. No issues here.


Yep but my old unpadded bag got destroyed after 2 flights have since replaced it with a burly padded burton roller bag that will actually protect my boards and fit ALL me and the girlfriends gear for a short trip.

Clothes or tape foam to the board, pay special attention to edges as those get beat up pretty badly in my experience


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Helpful tips, i'm too planning to fly out west for the first time.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess boarding on a bad day is worse than what kind of damage they can do in the airport


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I've flown using an unpadded bag before and all went well. No damage.


----------

